# ACPI throttling support found, but hardware...

## Xywa

Mam następujący bład podczas ładowania systemu:

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI throttling support found, but hardware doesn't support it

 

Co to oznacza i jak można to naprawić?

----------

## pancurski

Na chłopski rozum znaczy to, że masz wkompilowane w jajko obsługe ACPI ale twój sprzęt tego nie obsługuje.

----------

## SlashBeast

Temat podobny, więc się dołącze

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % dmesg | grep thrott          

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)
```

Jak tylko tym sterować?

----------

## sebas86

Cpufreqd?

@Xywa jaki procesor, ewentualnie płyta główna? Throttling czyli tzw. przepustnica zdaje się występuje tylko w mobilnych procesorach.

----------

## Dagger

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Cpufreqd?
> 
> @Xywa jaki procesor, ewentualnie płyta główna? Throttling czyli tzw. przepustnica zdaje się występuje tylko w mobilnych procesorach.

 

scalowanie czestotliwosci wystepuje prawie we wszystkich obecnie produkowanych procesorach.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> throttling control:
> 
> Throttling is sort of enforced power management: Even when the system is highly active, the CPU is "put to sleep" for short amounts of time. This is done when the temperature is critically high, or, by request of the user, when the system shall use less power to allow longer system usage when on battery power.
> ...

 

----------

## Xywa

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Cpufreqd?
> 
> @Xywa jaki procesor, ewentualnie płyta główna? Throttling czyli tzw. przepustnica zdaje się występuje tylko w mobilnych procesorach.

 

Mam AMD64 na laptopie Compaq Presario R3479EA

 *Quote:*   

> System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+
> 
> 

 

----------

## sebas86

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> scalowanie czestotliwosci wystepuje prawie we wszystkich obecnie produkowanych procesorach.

 

Dobrze wiedzieć, bo ze sprzętem jestem trochę do tyłu - przeglądam rzadko, bo żal serce ściska jak patrze na te wszystkie nowinki.  :Wink: 

----------

